
So you want to manage a product? What no one tells you about the role - ggonweb
https://medium.com/managing-digital-products/so-you-want-to-manage-a-product-c664ba7e5138#.bc5ag6x7a
======
skaplun
The pm does care more than everyone, its a fitting definitiom but once you
learn all the things you say you're not you'll increase your earning
potential.

Also, it should be abundantly clear for anyone who spent a day working in high
tech that the CEO decides absolutely everything.

